# IBM Thinkpad A20M type 2628 won't start



## Mr13ill (Oct 12, 2006)

I have an older model Thinkpad A20M. While it's plugged in to AC power, I press the on/off button. The green battery light temporarily goes off, it makes a small click and the symbol for the hard drive briefly lights up green, then nothing happens except that the green battery light comes back on. 
I took the battery out and tried to start it with just AC power and I got the same click but no green batttery light, of course.
I also tried to start it with no AC power. The symbol for the hard drive briefly flashes green but battery must be dead because there was no green light. 
When it's running, it uses XP (though when I first got it, it was running Win98).
Is there a reset button somewhere? 
Also, I tried to start it holding down F8. Same symptoms as described above.
Suggestions?
Thanks in advance
BB


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

The laptop powers on, doesn't find the HD?


----------



## Mr13ill (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't think the unit actually turns on. However, I do not know what the process is when it powers up.
Would the computer be running even if it did not find the hard drive? If yes, that's not the case.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Your laptop can be running does the display screen show any post or is the display blank an your hearing noises?


----------



## Mr13ill (Oct 12, 2006)

The display is black. There doesn't seem to be any sound/noise of any kind after the initial click.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Then your power indicator comes on and goes off/ bad processor or mb.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

It could be the AC adapter is bad or a bad connection between the Dc jack and motherboard. you can get a multimeter to test the adapter for $10.00-$15.00.

Take the hard drive out and see if you get a post (power on self test)


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

HWM, nice suggestion but shouldn't the laptop power on with the batt.? /


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

is there anyway you can hook this laptop to an exterior monitor? post again if you can get signal off an exterior monitor.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

OMGmissinglink said:


> HWM, nice suggestion but shouldn't the laptop power on with the batt.? /


I don't see how. Please re-read the original post and offer a helpful suggestion



Mr13ill said:


> The symbol for the hard drive briefly flashes green but battery must be dead because there was no green light.


Since it won't power up, a power problem should be eliminated before one assumes the mobo or processor is bad. 

From this thread



> Ok ALL, here is the latest progess. I took the laptop back into COMPUSA, and the manager of the tech department spent quite a bit of time fully disassembling it to try to find the problem._ The system kept going black screen except for when the hard drive was removed_.


Mr13ill,

Please post back with results of where you are. There may be other replies
from forum members


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

> From this thread
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Ok ALL, here is the latest progess. I took the laptop back into COMPUSA, and the manager of the tech department spent quite a bit of time fully disassembling it to try to find the problem. The system kept going black screen except for when the hard drive was removed.


Please what does this other thread do to help this poster? yes possible problem is the DC jack \ but the poster did not mention any problems with the DC jack wiggling or such which was the next question to this poster once they reply.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Please what does this other thread do to help this poster?

OMG, 

this other thread does nothing to help Mr13ill. YOU asked a question about my post and that was a part of the answer to you. If that's not clear, my apologies. If you want a further explanation, please enable private messaging and I'll explain it to you. this is not the place for a debate


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

The A Series of the IBM ThinkPads along with other machines of that timeline have indicators of problems. The power light only turns on when the system is fully powered up. It will turn on once the processor has power going to it and when everything has steady power. If it does not, this immediately indicates a power problem. It could be a good variety of other problems, though. While there is a slight chance it is the motherboard, IBMs are designed not to power up. The hard drive light turns on first, indicating it is starting the power-up process. The battery light turning off is normal. I'll have to look into this to find any solutions.


----------

